# Look what Walmart has now...



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lion brand 'Mandala' ... acrylic, 5.3 oz, 590 yards, $4.97 each.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. I'll have to check this out when I'm at WM.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I will also look in my store, hope they have it. What weight yarn is it? I can't find on line?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

My Walmart does not have that. That is a great price for almost 600 yards of yarn.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Not here


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd also like to know the weight. But the Lion Brand "Mandala" afghans seem to be made with other yarn and not this. Went looking for the yarn online to see the wt and found only afghans.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll have to check at our Walmart tomorrow when I'm there. Would be great if they have it!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice colors!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope they get it here!


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Our Walmart has the sorriest yarn department I've ever seen. I have complained and talked to those who are tending the display. The only thing I have not done is call headquarters. I don't know if that would help or not.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

JuliaKay said:


> Our Walmart has the sorriest yarn department I've ever seen. I have complained and talked to those who are tending the display. The only thing I have not done is call headquarters. I don't know if that would help or not.


Try writing them (Snail Mail) I have found through experience that a written letter gets a lot more attention than a call or e-mail. (maybe because it is so rare)


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i will have to check this out at my WM in Chicopee...it is right in my backyard...literally...i need a spring/summer shrug and this should fit the bill...


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

It seems like it must be sock or lace weight yarn. Only way to get that many yards in a 5.3 oz cake.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Much better deal than the Premier Sweet Cakes!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

It says '3 light' on the label


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

JuliaKay said:


> Our Walmart has the sorriest yarn department I've ever seen. I have complained and talked to those who are tending the display. The only thing I have not done is call headquarters. I don't know if that would help or not.


Same here. They used to have a nice sized section for yarn but they redid the store and cut the yarn back to one tiny section against the back wall. You could take 5 steps and be through. If you blink you will miss it.????


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

It looks like Lionbrand.com hasn't updated its website. There's no information about the Mandala yarn.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe it is a test market. I can't find it at the Walmart on line. But they do have shawl in a ball for good prices.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

It wasn't there a couple of days ago...and it looks half gone already.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> It seems like it must be sock or lace weight yarn. Only way to get that many yards in a 5.3 oz cake.


Hadn't thought of that, a thinner yarn for that amount of yardage.

I guess all the yarn companies will be bound to come out with cakes, competition between each company. Yet they all seem to be different weight yarns and different fibers.

Have some Caron Cakes and a few Sweet rolls a friend bought me. Not going to use so will post once I get pictures, in case anyone is interested in them. 
I can return them but thought I would offer them first.

Would love to hear from someone who actually finds this yarn what weight it is.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Not at mine


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I will have to check my walMart, been trying not to buy any yarn util I decrease my stash!! But......May have to make an exception!!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, I wish we had Walmart. That seems a fantastic price.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

It's #3 weight and $9.99 on Lion's website.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Great news.. thank you


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Need to check our WM. Hope they have it.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Just went to lion brand page to check out this yarn and its 9.99. For that price I would have picked up a few.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Not in our WM yet


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure doesn't here but maybe not yet?


----------



## Rosalie May (Oct 3, 2014)

kdpa07734 said:


> Lion brand 'Mandala' ... acrylic, 5.3 oz, 590 yards, $4.97 each.


 I saw them yesterday in a CT Walmart, but think it's 280 yards. Did I see it wrong?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is on their web site
With an exceptionally wide range of enchanting colors, from jewel tones, to bright children's colors, and even classic shades for men, one glimpse of this mystical new yarn will leave you spellbound. The ideal weight for crocheters, just one ball will allow you to conjure a scarf, small shawl, or even a sorcerer's cap!

Fiber	Acrylic
Fiber Detail	100% Acrylic
Weight (g)	150
Weight (oz)	5.3
Length (yd)	590
Length (m)	540
Weight	3 Light
Care	Machine Wash, Machine Dry
Care Detail	Items made from this yarn may be laundered through the use of hottest available water, detergent or soap, agitation, and a machine designed for this purpose. A machine dryer may be regularly used at the hottest available temperature setting.
Crochet Gauge (4" x 4")	16 sc x 20 r on H-8 (5 mm)
Knit Gauge (4" x 4")	22 sts x 30 r on #5 (3.75mm)

wondering why Wal-Mart is selling it for $4.97 and it is $9.99 on the web site from the company.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder if it's every Walmart. Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to see if mine does.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Unfortunately the Walmart near me has a terrible yarn section, mostly empty shelves. Lucky you!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Not mine????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooh I will have to see if it's out this way! Thanks bunches????


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

According to the Lion Brand web site, Mandela is a "light" yarn, a #3. That usually means a DK/sport weight. And it seems odd to me that the Mandela afghan isn't knit with Mandela yarn! Clearly, I'm using the L word again! (Logic!)


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Walmart yarn selection greatly depends upon the buyer. In a city of approx. 175,000 you might think there would be a good yarn selection at the store. Not so much. A full aisle has been dwindled considerably to a couple of shelves of RH & a few balls of cotton for kitchen knitting. So I'm pretty sure there won't be any Mandala yarn at my Walmart.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice sale price.....a few pennies less then half price to the Lion Brand website price. There are a bunch of colors available.
http://www.lionbrand.com/yarn/mandala-yarn.html


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll be looking for it!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow our Walmarts doesn't carry yarn an if they do it's very limited.... But I'll have to check when I go again


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

JuliaKay said:


> Good idea!


Let me know if Chicopee has it, I don't live far from there either.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Number 3 weight you could knit a baby outfit with the wool. I wonder if you could knit socks with it.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

This is SO exciting! We have several Walmarts within a 1/2 hrs drive, but I have not seen this ....yet. 
We also have a chain called "Lens Mill Store." They have everything crafty you could want. They are way better than Walmart, but pricier. Also, I am VERY fortunate to live so close to Buffalo/Niagara Falls. I love crossing the border and shopping in the States. The selection there is outstanding. The States has a much larger population base than Canada, so they offer way more variety. I do support my own country financially most of the time, but it's so cool to be able to go to a foreign country for a day. The States has The CHEESECAKE FACTORY, The border lines a usually long, but most of our guards are very nice, both sides. It's scary how much they know about you by scanning your passport. 
P.S Capitals were for excitement and not anger, just to clarify.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I worked in our Walmart for three and a half years in Fabrics and Crafts dept. We only got what our supervisors ordered and they didn't order much in the way of yarn because neither of them knitted or crochet. The lady their now, I trained when she hired in, and she didn't do either craft. I doubt we have that here. But one can only hope.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Is this available in Canada or just the U.S.?


----------



## Starmaid2 (Oct 10, 2016)

JuliaKay said:


> Our Walmart has the sorriest yarn department I've ever seen.


So does my Walmart, I was looking for a purple 4ply... No such luck. It's not even a full aisle long, and only one side of the isle.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

ChasingRainbows said:


> It looks like Lionbrand.com hasn't updated its website. There's no information about the Mandala yarn.


http://www.lionbrand.com/mandala-yarn.html


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks. Will have to check this out when I get back to Montana next month.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Do you think they may have this at Michael's, or would it be in competition with Caron Cakes?


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll have to check my Walmart next time I'm there.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/yarn/mandala-yarn.html All the info and price here on this link. Now this price is from Lion Brand link - I was putting this link up so you could see the colors and how much yarn was in a skein.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow...I will definitely be checking this out...as soon as the roads clear from the snow and ice here in the Pacific Northwest...Thanks be to God, I am a knitter/crocheter and I embroidery too!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

charlie said:


> Number 3 weight you could knit a baby outfit with the wool. I wonder if you could knit socks with it.


I'm working on a pair from DK/sport weight and they are fairly heavy, hope I can get my shoes over them. Also don't know about acrylic for socks-- opinions of others??? might make feet sweat? Good for baby things.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

I can order yarn online at Walmart and have it shipped in to my local store with no shipping charge added.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Nothing in my Wal-Mart!! Looked online for the yarn but did not find it!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I believe this is brand new, it was not even on their website yesterday, so it could be just a matter of time before more Walmarts have it available. I will keep watching.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Why did I look?? Why oh why oh why??!!!!!!! Now I have to go to WalMart!!!! ugh!!! hahaha


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Will have to check my Walmart when we go Friday. The ex of my niece was a Walmart manager. He said that each store's departments are given floor space depending on profit return for square foot. That is why some have larger fabric and craft departments than others.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Why did I look?? Why oh why oh why??!!!!!!! Now I have to go to WalMart!!!! ugh!!! hahaha


Guess where I am going today!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

It is on the Lionbrand website for $9.99 and listed as #3 light.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if this will be their price from now on because the Lion Brand website advertises the yarn for $9.00+ ! And if you order you would have to pay postage. They also say on website that knit and crochet patterns are coming, so keep an eye out for that too.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Never heard of that yarn before. I'll check it out when I go there today.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Why did I look?? Why oh why oh why??!!!!!!! Now I have to go to WalMart!!!! ugh!!! hahaha


 :sm09: love it. Have to check too


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

I will never go to a Walmart, even if they are giving it away.


----------



## Swrtwdml (Apr 6, 2016)

The weight is DK according to the Lion Brand Website. Beautiful colors, 100 % acrylic and priced @ $9.99/skein on the LB Website. Will check Walmart in Sierra Vista, AZ today and see if they have it.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've seen those at my Walmart as well, though not so many different colors. I was wondering if anyone has seen the Lion Brand Jeans yarn. I had an email from them about it but didn't find it at my local Michaels. Haven't had a chance to look at A.C. Moore yet.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Our Walmart in Canada has that wool.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

JuliaKay said:


> Our Walmart has the sorriest yarn department I've ever seen. I have complained and talked to those who are tending the display. The only thing I have not done is call headquarters. I don't know if that would help or not.


NOPE!! tried that with our Wal Mart here in El Dorado.....4 years ago the yarn department had almost 32 feet of yarn displayed...now it is less than 8 feet! And that is half empty most of the time. I have complained to headquarters in Benton, Arkansas several times. They do not seem to care. Even though Wal mart is the ONLY place in town to buy yarn! They have NO competition at all. About 3 or 4 times a year they get the big shippers with the Red Heart Super Savers, 14 oz., but the only colors are basic ones, red, white, navy , black and gray. It seems like the company has gone down in a lot of ways since the kids and grands are in charge. Mr. Walton must be turning in his grave!!!!


----------



## bonnie ciomek (Aug 10, 2016)

I am going to check on line. They have more yarn on line than in stores. You can pick it up at the store to avoid shipping. Sometimes walmart website is crazy tho. I hope to find it at my walmart.Thanks for the info .


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this info.

I just knew everyone was going to jump on the "cakes" bandwagon. Better for us, as the prices will come down and there will be more choices in color combinations.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Rosalie May said:


> I saw them yesterday in a CT Walmart, but think it's 280 yards. Did I see it wrong?


I wonder if they have different weights for different areas...

I got one and it is 590 yards/ 540 meters...
#3 light weight. This is mine with a piece of 'Homespun' for size comparison.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

looked it up sport weight #3


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Why did I look?? Why oh why oh why??!!!!!!! Now I have to go to WalMart!!!! ugh!!! hahaha


I'm an enabler, bwahaha.... like we need enablers :sm09:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for the info mombr4... I wonder if Walmart special ordered it? It was on the endcap of our tiny, one-sided yarn aisle.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I did a search on the Walmart website (where I often order yarn and pick up at the store and there is no shipping and I could not find the yarn there. It may be a new item and not on the website yet, but will check my Walmart the next time I go there.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

janielha said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing. I'll have to check this out when I'm at WM.


 :sm24:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

But it is such gaudy colors...IMHO♥


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

babsbarb said:


> But it is such gaudy colors...IMHO♥


I've learned not to judge a cake by it's cover. hahaha Often times the colors look "weird" in the skein/cake but when knitted up looks wonderful.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

kdpa07734 said:


> I'm an enabler, bwahaha.... like we need enablers :sm09:


Hello, my name is Carla, and it's been 11 days since I've last purchased yarn I really don't need. However, I will be falling off the wagon tonight to look for this new yarn on my way home from work. Tomorrow will be "another day" to start my "one day at a time".... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

babsbarb said:


> But it is such gaudy colors...IMHO♥


Most are to me, too... I bought 1 in 'chimera' colorway. To me it was the nicest...now what do I want to make...probably a virus shawl (been wanting one of those for a while).


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Hurray!!! Our Walmart has the yarn. Nice feel to it & pretty colors. I bought 4 different color schemes & pattern on label on a scarf pattern that uses 1 skein to make it (have a knitted & crochet pattern). The ladies in my group bought it up. Now have get on trying it out!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

RuthieB said:


> Hurray!!! Our Walmart has the yarn. Nice feel to it & pretty colors. I bought 4 different color schemes & pattern on label on a scarf pattern that uses 1 skein to make it (have a knitted & crochet pattern). The ladies in my group bought it up. Now have get on trying it out!!!


My work day is getting in the way of my yarn shopping!!! 
:sm08:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Agreed, 590 yds in 5.3 oz gets you to 190yds/50 gram ball. 
Definitely fingering or sock weight.


----------



## bonnie ciomek (Aug 10, 2016)

No luck at my walmart or on line either. A search took me to all the lion brand yarns but not mandala.


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Be careful in PA not to pay sales tax.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

carlacrn said:


> Hello, my name is Carla, and it's been 11 days since I've last purchased yarn I really don't need. However, I will be falling off the wagon tonight to look for this new yarn on my way home from work. Tomorrow will be "another day" to start my "one day at a time".... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oh Carla! I'm rolling on the floor with laughter. It's scary how much crafters are all the same. I do many crafts, so my stash is well hidden amoungst the many.
I'm crafty that way.
I'm going on a search too, even though I have a list of about 14 things in the making. I find if I spread out the purchases, hubby doesn't notice, ha


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

How does this work up?


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

partridgelady said:


> How does this work up?


I don't think anyone's tried it yet...mine is in the 'what to do with this' pile, and I'm finishing (2) more 1898 hats. They are so addictive.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

They look good


----------



## happyhelen (Jun 18, 2015)

I have recently discovered the FREE online shopping and shipping (with a $35 min) offer by WM. The yarn offering are huge! I just accepted delivery of my 1st order, 3 big boxes of kitty litter, dog and cat food and laundry supplies. No heavy lifting or driving to the store. Now on to browsing the yarn selection. What I save on gas goes towards building my stash.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

It may be a Walmart exclusive. I read on another site that it's DK weight instead of worsted which would account for the high yardage. I haven't seen the yarn, only read about it. It was probably made to compete with Caron Cakes, which is exclusive to Michaels stores. Bernat Pop is also being sold in Walmart and it's an obvious competitor to Caron Cakes although both are by Spinrite/Yarnspirations. It's all acrylic. I'm wondering if both Mandala and Pops are Walmart exclusives.


----------



## Jayla (Jun 21, 2011)

Doubt if we will get it as they have reduced crafts, almost by half.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope my Walmart has it. Will have to look.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I doubt it would help we all complained here when WM did away completely with the crafts department. Its so so now still miss the old department!!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

According to the LB site it is a DK #3 weight yarn and completely machine washable and dryable.
It can be ordered from the LB site so it is not exclusive to WM --- Caron Cakes could not be ordered from the yarn company (at least at the beginning)


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's what LB has to say--
http://www.lionbrand.com/mandala-yarn.html


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

I didn't bother to read all the posts here. My attention span and time only lasts for about 4 pages, so please excuse, if anyone has posted these links previously. 
Here's what Ravelry has on this yarn. It's so new, there are no comments or projects with it yet.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lion-brand-mandala

Wish our local Walmart had a better yarn department. What they do have is very cheap! I bought Landscapes for $2.50 last week!

And yes, it is a DK weight, which I really love to work with!


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

I just checked online at Walmart and found some yarn that looked somewhat like the yarn in the photo. Except it was called Sweet Roll. I remember seeing posts here where several KPers were using this. How did you like it as opposed to the yarn in the photo in this mornings post? I wanted to research it more later. Gotta do a little work now.


----------



## Caroldee2735 (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe order online and get free shipping for store pick up


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I was just at Walmart today. I didn't see any there, but I will check out the other stores in my area.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Yikes! But not my Walmart.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! Now most companies have their own version.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Our WM has very little yarn. They're close to Jo-Ann's and Michael's. Every week there are coupons for 40% off and you can use coupons from other stores. Jo'Ann's has the best selection.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I was just there and will have to check layer in the week. Thanks for letting me know.
Moonieboy


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Maisy said:


> Our WM has very little yarn. They're close to Jo-Ann's and Michael's. Every week there are coupons for 40% off and you can use coupons from other stores. Jo'Ann's has the best selection.


JoAnn's just emailed me 60% off one item. I usually always use this coupon when I get it on a more expensive yarn I wouldn't normally buy. I stock up. Then as patterns come into my path one will jump out at me for one of the stocked up yarns I have.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I will probably try to start my project today! EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

RuthieB said:


> I will probably try to start my project today! EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY!!!!

I actually started a scarf last night and ran into a pattern flaw and had to email the designer. She said there's been an update and she emailed me the update. Can't wait to get back to it tonight!!!


----------



## sabrina15999 (Feb 8, 2017)

This yarn looks like something I need...we have 3 different Walmarts within about 15 minutes in 3 different directions; I was in the crafts department of one of them yesterday but didn't see this. I'll have to check for it at the other 2!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I just got the Premier Sweet Cakes at Joann's with an online coupon 3 for $10.
I will check out my local WalMart for the Lion Brand.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Earnie said:


> I just got the Premier Sweet Cakes at Joann's with an online coupon 3 for $10.
> I will check out my local WalMart for the Lion Brand.


AWESOME deal!!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am very interested in this yarn....if anyone finds a link to where you can find it on Walmart's website, please post it...also did you see the Bernat Pop on KP this morning, also at Walmart?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-449090-1.html


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I just checked it on Ravelry. It's DK


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

dragonflylace said:


> I am very interested in this yarn....if anyone finds a link to where you can find it on Walmart's website, please post it...also did you see the Bernat Pop on KP this morning, also at Walmart?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-449090-1.html


Bernat Pop is not at my Walmart, they must be offering different choices to see what sells and where.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I found some Lion brand Mandala yarn cakes today at my Walmart in Woodstock, Ga near Town Lake. They had 2 boxes of it. I called before I went and it was a good thing because it wasn't on the same aisle as the regular yarns. It was on an aisle before with other misc yarns. I asked the lady why they weren't featured with the regular yarns? She said to be able to put with other yarns they need a larger supply! She had 4 more boxes coming in soon.

So if you don't see it, ask or check around other aisles.

Rhonda
Kennesaw, GA


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ours was on an end cap near the other yarn, like at the end of the aisle close to the fabric, too.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hopefully once the other boxes of yarn comes in they will put our on the end cap too.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

The cakes have not reached my Walmart yet.
DotS


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Well went to my Walmart here in Stouffville. No Mandala yarn. Boo Hoo. I also tried at Michael's. No luck. Will check other Walmarts. Maybe the yarn is not yet available here in Canada


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks, I feel my gift certificate being spent all on yarn.


----------



## Christhilf (Sep 28, 2016)

Will check out our store here, very poor yarn depth. Have been purchasing my cakes on line from Herrschners. I'm out in his the country with no shopping close.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Must be very new because there are only 5 FOs on Ravelry using this yarn. Looks like they are tapping into the Caron Cakes market. It's amazing how long it takes manufacturers to figure out what knitters and crocheters want to buy. So far, I'm not too enamored with their color combos. I'd like to see some monochromatic gradients with lots of shades in one ball.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Lion Brand shows Mandala online, they might sell it too. I forgot to check whether they sold it or not because all of their other yarns can be purchased from their website.
Sweet Rolls can be purchased from Premier Yarns online.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

happyhelen said:


> I have recently discovered the FREE online shopping and shipping (with a $35 min) offer by WM. The yarn offering are huge! I just accepted delivery of my 1st order, 3 big boxes of kitty litter, dog and cat food and laundry supplies. No heavy lifting or driving to the store. Now on to browsing the yarn selection. What I save on gas goes towards building my stash.


Yarns sold and stocked by Walmart can all be shipped free to your nearest store, often less than the shipping price and there is no minimum purchase. All yarns on the WM website are not actually being sold by Walmart but through their website. Stuff4Less is one of actual sellers of many of the yarns listed on the WM site. There are different shipping policies depending on whomever the actual seller is. WM is operating much like Amazon, and has what Amazon calls Partners. Items sold by Partners on the WM site each have their own rules.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> Must be very new because there are only 5 FOs on Ravelry using this yarn. Looks like they are tapping into the Caron Cakes market. It's amazing how long it takes manufacturers to figure out what knitters and crocheters want to buy. So far, I'm not too enamored with their color combos. I'd like to see some monochromatic gradients with lots of shades in one ball.


I'd love to see both mono and 2-color gradients at less than $18 a pop for 100g. 
By 2-color gradient, I mean a different color at each end and the center the gradient between the two. Wolle's Color-Changing Cotton was the first 2-color gradient yarn I saw and I fell in love. There are a number of brands made in Europe, but they are even more expensive to buy because of their shipping prices to the US. All gradient yarns are expensive to make and I appreciate the labor involved. 
I will be even more appreciative if mass manufacturing produces a product I can afford to use more frequently and in a larger variety of fibers. I keep hoping to see the gradients available from a craft or department-store distributor. Premier is selling an almost-monochromatic gradient using 4 mini-skeins, but they have a contrast color as their 5th skein. I'm tempted to try it.


----------

